# Pee breaks.....



## RCCola (Oct 27, 2019)

I refuse to pee into a bottle. But with new "consecutive trip bonus" we can't go "offline" without breaking the string. UBER needs a stay online with a 5 minute pause feature. (also useful for car cleaning/checking for left item stops)


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

RCCola said:


> I refuse to pee into a bottle. But with new "consecutive trip bonus" we can't go "offline" without breaking the string. UBER needs a stay online with a 5 minute pause feature. (also useful for car cleaning/checking for left item stops)


A feature like that would indicate that Uber cares about their drivers and their needs. They don't, not even a little bit. In fact I think your discomfort at having to pee during a consecutive trip thing would amuse and delight them.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Uber doesn’t want you to stay hydrated when you’re pursuing the consecutive trip bonus.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

RCCola said:


> I refuse to pee into a bottle. But with new "consecutive trip bonus" we can't go "offline" without breaking the string. UBER needs a stay online with a 5 minute pause feature. (also useful for car cleaning/checking for left item stops)


Thank you! Please dont pee in the bottle. Women can hold it so can you.

Am I lowkey jealous that if I attempt to pee in a bottle it will splash everywhere? Quiet possibly. However still disgusting.

I agree with you about the pause option. I've had 2 rides done and accidentally went off line or something comes up that needs my attention for a few minutes. We really just need 3 minutes. Not be too picky.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Well if it's just pee can't you step into a restroom real quick? Maybe about the cycle time for a red light?

Although... I had a bathroom emergency one time after accepting. Parked in a no-parking zone and ran into Rite-aid. Came out to find a meter maid had just ruined my day. I chased her down the street and begged for forgiveness. Believe it or not she converted the ticket to a warning.

My pax is bent out of shape a bit and asks me why my car hadn't been moving for so long. I told him the truth. He tipped me a fiver after the ride.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

I am amazed how much more comfortable I am now pulling up next to some bushes and whizzing on a tree. Hop back in car and continue. I am an animal now!


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Thank you! Please dont pee in the bottle. *Women can hold it *so can you.


You know, the first time I read that it seemed like you were saying something totally different!

Ha ha.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> You know, the first time I read that it seemed like you were saying something totally different!
> 
> Ha ha.


That tends to happen with my posts ?


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Well if it's just pee can't you step into a restroom real quick? Maybe about the cycle time for a red light?


This....

I take my phone into the McDonald's when I do my business.
I'm away from my car for like 2 minutes.
Pax won't complain if you begin to make progress toward them 2 minutes after you accept.
Heck, they don't hesitate to make you wait for 5 minutes once you arrive, so why can't you make them wait?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

RCCola said:


> I refuse to pee into a bottle. But with new "consecutive trip bonus" we can't go "offline" without breaking the string. UBER needs a stay online with a 5 minute pause feature. (also useful for car cleaning/checking for left item stops)


Refuse to pee in a bottle? What other solution could there be? Depends!


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Just pee on pax’s front door. That way they know you’re there and if picking up somewhere else have them hold the bottle for you. Of course this is a joke post but I will have idiots taking this reply as literally. This site should be called Uber idiots. I know someone will reply to this as well. It’s easy to post smart butt replies behind a virtual keyboard.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

Maybe there should be a new forum for potty humor . . .


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Carry your phone into the bathroom with you


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> Carry your phone into the bathroom with you


I do that, but only if the toilet is my home........pubic restroom that would be kinda creepy.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I see lots of people carrying a phone in their hand in Starbucks washrooms.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Who here has taken a leak inside - or outside - a pax house?


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

RCCola said:


> I refuse to pee into a bottle. But with new "consecutive trip bonus" we can't go "offline" without breaking the string. UBER needs a stay online with a 5 minute pause feature. (also useful for car cleaning/checking for left item stops)


HAA HAA HAA HAA HAA
HEE HEE HEE HEE HEE
Uber implementing features to accommodate and/or facilitate driver comfort. KEEP DREAMING!
Your bladder threshold is of no concern to Uber.


----------



## RCCola (Oct 27, 2019)

OK.... thanks everyone for the "sometime" off color flow in this thread, (HA HA) "BUTT" the more important issue is really allowing us to have a way to take a "Pause or Break" while not loosing or bonus opportunities. I generally work 6-8 hour per night, and going offline just for a drive thru Starbucks/Burger or other necessary pit stop seems punitive.

I'm new to this forum and after reading some of these replies, I have to assume UBER doesn't read or pay attention to what drivers complain about or suggest on this site.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

percy_ardmore said:


> Maybe there should be a new forum for potty humor . . .


That would be the most active section -o:


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> Who here has taken a leak inside - or outside - a pax house?


I would love to hear of someone with the actual balls to ask a pax to go inside their house and use the bathroom. Then say "it's a number two so I might be a few minutes. Do you keep magazines in there?"


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Just find the nearest bush, dumpster or if you’re in California nearest fire ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Seamus said:


> I would love to hear of someone with the actual balls to ask a pax to go inside their house and use the bathroom. Then say "it's a number two so I might be a few minutes. Do you keep magazines in there?"


You know they're out there. I ended up in SF one day and I was so close to asking a lady pax if I can use her bathroom but I chickened out.

I ended up going in some gas station bathroom that required a key. ?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> You know they're out there. I ended up in SF one day and I was so close to asking a lady pax if I can use her bathroom but I chickened out.
> 
> I ended up going in some gas station bathroom that required a key. ?


There are advantages to being a guy, we can go anywhere ?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> You know they're out there. I ended up in SF one day and I was so close to asking a lady pax if I can use her bathroom but I chickened out.
> 
> I ended up going in some gas station bathroom that required a key. ?


Bathroom rankings
Worse: Gas stations- dirty, filthy, smelly, bacteria laden and never cleaned!
Better: McDonalds standard fast food- will do if needed and are occasionally cleaned.
Best: The Hotel Lobby bathroom at the Marriott or any higher end hotel are usually immaculate!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Roadmasta said:


> View attachment 371314


I actually burst the last ten seconds, before pulling into a car wash.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

RCCola said:


> I refuse to pee into a bottle. But with new "consecutive trip bonus" we can't go "offline" without breaking the string. UBER needs a stay online with a 5 minute pause feature. (also useful for car cleaning/checking for left item stops)


Just accept the trip, then go pee.

Ignore the calls while you do what you need to do. The rider will cancel, keeping your streak intact.

Don't forget to wash your hands.

You're welcome


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> You know they're out there.


Yeah, that would be me, only once though. Had to take a leak urgently. Pax were dawdling with their luggage. Airport trip 50 minutes. No way I could make it. "Um excuse me, can I use your bathroom?" They were cool. Showed me the guest bathroom. House smelled like pot. They were on their way to Vegas. No tip.


----------



## Alan Tirado (Mar 1, 2018)

TCar said:


> I am amazed how much more comfortable I am now pulling up next to some bushes and whizzing on a tree. Hop back in car and continue. I am an animal now!


I feel like an animal too now!! On Saturday a guy walked by as I was peeing and we just looked at each other in the eyes wondering what was wrong with me??


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Pax can wait man. Uber plays games. Pax play games. You can't? If you're on the can, finishing up a sandwich, topping off your tank, don't inconvenience yourself for literally no good reason. Pax won't care and you'll just get bitter. #freethepee



TemptingFate said:


> Who here has taken a leak inside - or outside - a pax house?


Hmm. Too risky. Usually their neighbors get the business. Only in rich neighborhoods though as the risk is too high of a ******* coming out of his trailer with a shotgun around here. Careful in the woods, too. I went into a tree alcove one time and startled a group of unseen feral cats sheltering from the rain mid stream!


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Well if it's just pee can't you step into a restroom real quick? Maybe about the cycle time for a red light?
> 
> Although... I had a bathroom emergency one time after accepting. Parked in a no-parking zone and ran into Rite-aid. Came out to find a meter maid had just ruined my day. I chased her down the street and begged for forgiveness. Believe it or not she converted the ticket to a warning.
> 
> My pax is bent out of shape a bit and asks me why my car hadn't been moving for so long. I told him the truth. He tipped me a fiver after the ride.


Your mistake is driving where they have metered parking.



Seamus said:


> I would love to hear of someone with the actual balls to ask a pax to go inside their house and use the bathroom. Then say "it's a number two so I might be a few minutes. Do you keep magazines in there?"


The only time I asked pax to use bathroom is when I dropped her off in NYC during rush hour. Took me hour and half just to get back in NJ.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Refuse to pee in a bottle? What other solution could there be? Depends!


Pee on yourself ?



mrpjfresh said:


> Pax can wait man. Uber plays games. Pax play games. You can't? If you're on the can, finishing up a sandwich, topping off your tank, don't inconvenience yourself for literally no good reason. Pax won't care and you'll just get bitter. #freethepee
> 
> Hmm. Too risky. Usually their neighbors get the business. Only in rich neighborhoods though as the risk is too high of a ******* coming out of his trailer with a shotgun around here. Careful in the woods, too. I went into a tree alcove one time and startled a group of unseen feral cats sheltering from the rain mid stream!


Just pee on the trailer ?



Lovelife said:


> Your mistake is driving where they have metered parking.
> 
> 
> The only time I asked pax to use bathroom is when I dropped her off in NYC during rush hour. Took me hour and half just to get back in NJ.


Did you ask her to hold it for you to ?


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Pee on yourself ?
> 
> 
> Just pee on the trailer ?


There are creeps who are into drinking urine lol.



peteyvavs said:


> Pee on yourself ?
> 
> 
> Just pee on the trailer ?
> ...


No but she was from Georgia (country and U.S. State) and she was pretty hot. I am married so I would never go there.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

This thread made me need to pee.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Bathroom rankings
> Worse: Gas stations- dirty, filthy, smelly, bacteria laden and never cleaned!
> Better: McDonalds standard fast food- will do if needed and are occasionally cleaned.
> Best: The Hotel Lobby bathroom at the Marriott or any higher end hotel are usually immaculate!


That sounds about right. Desperate times  . I'll end up in sf occasionally but normally drive in the south bay, about 50 miles away. So I always have a hard time finding pee pee places there.

I went to a McDonald slightly outside SF once and crack heads, thugs, prostitutes everywhere. That's one time I'd gladly go in the gas station.

Also decent restaurants with business people tend to be clean. Like in my driving area theres a Pedro's.



VanGuy said:


> This thread made me need to pee. :smiles:


Like when mom makes the peeing noise to help you go ?. My mom does it to my kids but makes me want to go when I hear it.



TemptingFate said:


> Yeah, that would be me, only once though. Had to take a leak urgently. Pax were dawdling with their luggage. Airport trip 50 minutes. No way I could make it. "Um excuse me, can I use your bathroom?" They were cool. Showed me the guest bathroom. House smelled like pot. They were on their way to Vegas. No tip.


Yeah I mean I dont really see the major issue. Like when the cable guy or electrician comes they use the bathroom.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

You can always get Toilet Finder for your phone. Handy little app.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I haven’t seen a consecutive trip bonus over $5.50 in my market since last year so I’m not holding it for $3-$5. There are plenty of places to go in the burbs wether it’s in a real bathroom or in the bushes like some animal. It gets trickier to find them downtown though.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> I went to a McDonald slightly outside SF once and crack heads, thugs, prostitutes everywhere. That's one time I'd gladly go in the gas station.


I picked up a McDonald's manager once - a tough, no nonsense single mama. On our way out, she noticed these characters, poor strung-out junkies, in the corner by the dumpster. She very sweetly asked me to pull over and wait. She literally got out, started to make her way over and yelled, " I DONE TOLD YOU, STOP TURNING *TRICKS* IN THIS PARKING LOT!!!". They took off running. She came back and was very sweet and had a nice ride. Ah, if only all McDonalds were run by this woman.

Funny enough, I saw the junkies on the way back from the drop off and they had made their way across the highway to.... the Taco Bell! Must be the free WiFi?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

mrpjfresh said:


> I picked up a McDonald's manager once - a tough, no nonsense single mama. On our way out, she noticed these characters, poor strung-out junkies, in the corner by the dumpster. She very sweetly asked me to pull over and wait. She literally got out, started to make her way over and yelled, " I DONE TOLD YOU, STOP TURNING *TRICKS* IN THIS PARKING LOT!!!". They took off running. She came back and was very sweet and had a nice ride. Ah, if only all McDonalds were run by this woman.
> 
> Funny enough, I saw the junkies on the way back from the drop off and they had made their way across the highway to.... the Taco Bell! Must be the free WiFi?


Everyone knows dont mess with momma...


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

mch said:


> I haven't seen a consecutive trip bonus over $5.50 in my market since last year so I'm not holding it for $3-$5. There are plenty of places to go in the burbs wether it's in a real bathroom or in the bushes like some animal. It gets trickier to find them downtown though.


There are plenty of dumpsters downtown, ask any wino to give you a tour for 2 bucks ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> There are plenty of dumpsters downtown, ask any wino to give you a tour for 2 bucks ?


I'm never walking on a street again


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> I'm never walking on a street again


?



Mkang14 said:


> That sounds about right. Desperate times  . I'll end up in sf occasionally but normally drive in the south bay, about 50 miles away. So I always have a hard time finding pee pee places there.
> 
> I went to a McDonald slightly outside SF once and crack heads, thugs, prostitutes everywhere. That's one time I'd gladly go in the gas station.
> 
> ...


I'm a bathroom snob, only a 5 star hotel will meet my precious cargo.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Alan Tirado said:


> I feel like an animal too now!! On Saturday a guy walked by as I was peeing and we just looked at each other in the eyes wondering what was wrong with me??


5 words should have them understanding "I am an Uber Driver". 
Oh, Ok. Hows your night going?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> I'm a bathroom snob, only a 5 star hotel will meet my precious cargo.


For some reason I dont believe you ?


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> Carry your phone into the bathroom with you





Mkang14 said:


> You know they're out there. I ended up in SF one day and I was so close to asking a lady pax if I can use her bathroom but I chickened out.
> 
> I ended up going in some gas station bathroom that required a key. ?


Sick!!!?
I've driven back to my favorite gas station, its very well maintained, hundreds of times, 10+ miles, only when Desperate though. Most late night gas stations only use the glass window, slide out drawer for transactions.
Also, l leave my app on, and text rider, I'll Be There Shortly!! Riders always say, Okay, see you soon.?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Uarefree said:


> Sick!!!?
> I've driven back to my favorite gas station, its very well maintained, hundreds of times, 10+ miles, only when Desperate though. Most late night gas stations only use the glass window, slide out drawer for transactions.
> Also, l leave my app on, and text rider, I'll Be There Shortly!! Riders always say, Okay, see you soon.?


It was hella nasty???. I never want to use a ? Restroom period. My "precious cargo" deserves better then this.


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> It was hella nasty???. I never want to use a ? Restroom period. My "precious cargo" deserves better then this.


I know!!! Transgender bathrooms screwed us over.
Split toilet seat, guys think they don't have to lift it.
Do their moms, wives, daughters, sisters, mind sitting in pee? Slobs!!! I get so mad having to clean it first, even though I still use 6-8 paper seat covers. Their peeing on their own shoes.?



Uarefree said:


> I know!!! Transgender bathrooms screwed us over.
> Split toilet seat, guys think they don't have to lift it.
> Do their moms, wives, daughters, sisters, mind sitting in pee? Slobs!!! I get so mad having to clean it first, even though I still use 6-8 paper seat covers. Their peeing on their own shoes.?


And flush your skids guys, shit!!!?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> You know they're out there. I ended up in SF one day and I was so close to asking a lady pax if I can use her bathroom but I chickened out.
> 
> I ended up going in some gas station bathroom that required a key. ?


If a bathroom requires a key you know your in a bad part of town.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RCCola said:


> I refuse to pee into a bottle. But with new "consecutive trip bonus" we can't go "offline" without breaking the string. UBER needs a stay online with a 5 minute pause feature. (also useful for car cleaning/checking for left item stops)


Uber does NOT CARE if you end up on Dialysis !


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> If a bathroom requires a key you know your in a bad part of town.


I seen an app on PlayStore tells you where the bathrooms are located in cities. But, of course the app wasn't free. Maybe it tells you the condition of the restroom instead of chasing down an outhouse????



tohunt4me said:


> Uber does NOT CARE if you end up on Dialysis !


Catheter? Line running out the door? At least the window. Ouch!??


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> If a bathroom requires a key you know your in a bad part of town.


Much of SF feels like the bad part of town.


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Much of SF feels like the bad part of town.


I can imagine. I only go to the airport and then I'm out. I ended up driving down Polk St. at around 4:00am. I couldn't believe the homeless people laying on the sidewalk all the way down.
Playstore restroom app, good for that!??


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> I'm never walking on a street again


umm &#8230; Oh nothing


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

dauction said:


> umm &#8230; Oh nothing


You know what I meant ??



Uarefree said:


> I can imagine. I only go to the airport and then I'm out. I ended up driving down Polk St. at around 4:00am. I couldn't believe the homeless people laying on the sidewalk all the way down.
> Playstore restroom app, good for that!??


I downloaded it as soon as van guy mentioned it! That's pretty awesome.


----------



## codyco1221 (Sep 22, 2019)

RCCola said:


> I refuse to pee into a bottle. But with new "consecutive trip bonus" we can't go "offline" without breaking the string. UBER needs a stay online with a 5 minute pause feature. (also useful for car cleaning/checking for left item stops)


Man I just pull over and use it when I have to. Pax can wait.


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

RCCola said:


> OK.... thanks everyone for the "sometime" off color flow in this thread, (HA HA) "BUTT" the more important issue is really allowing us to have a way to take a "Pause or Break" while not loosing or bonus opportunities. I generally work 6-8 hour per night, and going offline just for a drive thru Starbucks/Burger or other necessary pit stop seems punitive.
> 
> I'm new to this forum and after reading some of these replies, I have to assume UBER doesn't read or pay attention to what drivers complain about or suggest on this site.


Ok, some advice..

Don't know your city, but sometime during my shift there is an inevitable 10-30 minute slack off. You SHOULD KNOW when it is by now. In California, bars close at 2 AM, so the slack time is around 2:30.

Take your break then. No need to go offline. Risk the ping? Or accept it and take the minute or two to get back in the car. If PAX comments, either tell the truth, or lie and tell him you still had another PAX in route.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

If you worry about missing a ping, bring your phone with you to the toilet. Accept a ping that comes through but take your time to continue with your business. If you take too long, the customer can see through their app that you did not make any progress to pick up. No hurries and no worries. They will cancel anyway and this does not break the series (just you cannot collect the $3.75). Carry on with what you need to settle. If a ping is sent out again from the same person, just accept it. Again, that person would cancel it right away. 

When you are done with your business and assuming that person has not cancelled the trip, return to your car at your own pace. There is no need to rush and make sure you have washed your hands! How often when you arrive at a pick up location you see people are ready to leave? If they are going to take their time, what don't you do the same?. You still need to wait for them anyway despite running all stop signs and red lights. I don't think arriving a minute late or so is going to make a life or death situation for them. 

Uber has followed the evil footsteps of Lyft. We used to have "drive a trip for $X extra" promotions. No penalties at all to decline or ignore a ping. In Houston, the "Earn $4 for 2 consecutive trips" has already become a norm and not likely to be substituted by something better. Particularly for Lyft, it is almost impossible to achieve the goal because the second trip of the series, they would send you a 10 min (which means 20 mins in reality) pick-up. For $2 only? I couldn't care less. If I can complete a series, that's great but if not simply let it be.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

RCCola said:


> I refuse to pee into a bottle. But with new "consecutive trip bonus" we can't go "offline" without breaking the string. UBER needs a stay online with a 5 minute pause feature. (also useful for car cleaning/checking for left item stops)


Why do you refuse to pee in a bottle? Are you female ( which would make it more difficult ) ?


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

I have had to make pax wait sometimes, just tell them pre pick up. If they wanna cancel fine, no charge will be applied. 

I prefer the already drank gas station styrofoam coffee cup myself, it has the perfect size opening lol. Hell I admit I refused to buy a new coffee maker because of it after it broke lol.


----------



## RCCola (Oct 27, 2019)

Because..... 

It's extremely unsanitary (hand washing)
Urine is a bodily fluid and can carry bacteria
Bodily fluids are considered by the DOT as Bio-hazards
Without a "HAZ-MAT" endorsement you shouldn't be transporting Bio-hazards (keeping the bottle in the car)
BUT... Honestly this whole thread is really more about a "Pause" feature.

I think it should be built into the app so drivers can step away for maybe 5 minutes to take care of "business".


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

RCCola said:


> I refuse to pee into a bottle. But with new "consecutive trip bonus" we can't go "offline" without breaking the string. UBER needs a stay online with a 5 minute pause feature. (also useful for car cleaning/checking for left item stops)


C'mon, man.
Stop somewhere.
Pee.
Continue.
If pax says something, tell them you were stuck behind
-an accident
-stalled car
-wino sleeping in the street
-global warming protestors
-....space aliens?

Or the truth.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

RCCola said:


> Urine is a bodily fluid and can carry bacteria


Urine is considered essentially sterile. Unless you have a UTI, there is less bacteria in your urine than in the tap water.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> Who here has taken a leak inside - or outside - a pax house?


So, that's you who keeps pinching loafs in the Fourth Ward.

Marvelous.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

RCCola said:


> Without a "HAZ-MAT" endorsement you shouldn't be transporting Bio-hazards (keeping the bottle in the car)


Is it less safe in a bottle than it was in your bladder? Either way it is in your car.

Also note, the constituents of urine and the constituents of sweat are extremely similar, just in different ratios.


----------



## RCCola (Oct 27, 2019)

It's not about the urine...….

Pause feature in the app


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

RCCola said:


> It's not about the urine...&#8230;.
> 
> Pause feature in the app


Agreed.
There should be a pause button.


----------



## RCCola (Oct 27, 2019)

Let's talk about standing together to get the UBER GODS to provide helpful features to the drivers.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

I know if the driver cancrels the string is broken snd the bonus is lost. What if the pax cancels? If that doesn't break the string take a few minutes to releavr yourself.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

RCCola said:


> I refuse to pee into a bottle.


We all face important decisions in this line of work. I don't know about anyone else, but I respect your choice.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> We all face important decisions in this line of work. I don't know about anyone else, but I respect your choice.


 So I hear talk now that in consideration of its prized drivers they are considering adding a pause feature so that you can go pee. Uber loves its drivers and will continue to strive towards the betterment of them all.


----------



## QBN_PC (Aug 2, 2019)

I already have a spinal injury, though thankfully one that doesn't prevent me from driving. It sucks, but at least I know how to use a catheter!

https://www.paralogic.com.au/foley-catheters
The only real question is whether you'd prefer a leg bag or a valve. Just take the hose from a leg bag & attach it to the other side of the valve, open the car door slightly, twist, and voila!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

mikes424 said:


> I know if the driver cancrels the string is broken snd the bonus is lost. What if the pax cancels? If that doesn't break the string take a few minutes to releavr yourself.














RCCola said:


> It's not about the urine...&#8230;.
> 
> Pause feature in the app


It's hard to get pee off the mind once you mention it.


----------



## Hideyokidshideyowifebcuz (Apr 30, 2019)

McDonald’s cup works for me


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Who here has taken a leak inside - or outside - a pax house?


I have inside twice, and well............



RCCola said:


> OK.... thanks everyone for the "sometime" off color flow in this thread, (HA HA) "BUTT" the more important issue is really allowing us to have a way to take a "Pause or Break" while not loosing or bonus opportunities. I generally work 6-8 hour per night, and going offline just for a drive thru Starbucks/Burger or other necessary pit stop seems punitive.
> 
> I'm new to this forum and after reading some of these replies, I have to assume UBER doesn't read or pay attention to what drivers complain about or suggest on this site.


YES YES all this YES!

Goober doesn't care.

What kind of CTB are you getting?17$ for three trips? I see $3 for 3. Ain't inconveniencing myself for $3

If the passenger cancels, they cancel.

Are you really that concerned about the next $2.82 fare?

I often (like really often ) get $50 fares while I am on the shitter.

Well guess I better pinch it off and get going!

I think RS drivers way overthink something as simple as urination.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I may not have 20/20 vision anymore as I first read the title as Poo Breaks


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Much of SF feels like the bad part of town.


I don't know about pee pauses fouling up consecutive bonuses (the take-the-phone-into-the-bathroom solution works for me), but I think you folks who drive in metropolis's should receive hazardous duty bonuses. Every once in a while I end up in SF, and frankly can't wait to get out. For those who may not know, there is no real freeway that cuts all the way through the city. So a lot of surface streets are Crammed (with a capitol C) with drivers in a big hurry to get across town, and with a signal on nearly every block of the main arteries no one's going anywhere fast. I find that I have to super focus on adjacent drivers because you never know what they're gonna do, and reaction time is minimal. It's truly dog-eat-dog on the streets. So I tip my hat to you.

Los Angeles, which I'm taken to somewhat infrequently, seems a different breed of dog-eat-dog. Hard to quantify. Mainly cars are driving faster. Scares the hell out me to drive there. Those drivers don't take prisoners. You folks who drive LA are a tough lot.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> I don't know about pee pauses fouling up consecutive bonuses (the take-the-phone-into-the-bathroom solution works for me), but I think you folks who drive in metropolis's should receive hazardous duty bonuses. Every once in a while I end up in SF, and frankly can't wait to get out. For those who may not know, there is no real freeway that cuts all the way through the city. So a lot of surface streets are Crammed (with a capitol C) with drivers in a big hurry to get across town, and with a signal on nearly every block of the main arteries no one's going anywhere fast. I find that I have to super focus on adjacent drivers because you never know what they're gonna do, and reaction time is minimal. It's truly dog-eat-dog on the streets. So I tip my hat to you.
> 
> Los Angeles, which I'm taken to somewhat infrequently, seems a different breed of dog-eat-dog. Hard to quantify. Mainly cars are driving faster. Scares the hell out me to drive there. Those drivers don't take prisoners. You folks who drive LA are a tough lot.


Chicago is no different than any other major city. But all cities have "a method to the madness" going on around them. We have crazy ass intersections and major highways that are always under construction.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Chicago is no different than any other major city. But all cities have "a method to the madness" going on around them. We have crazy ass intersections and major highways that are always under construction.


Makes sense of course. Same dog. Different fleas.


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

OldUncleDave said:


> Ok, some advice..
> 
> Don't know your city, but sometime during my shift there is an inevitable 10-30 minute slack off. You SHOULD KNOW when it is by now. In California, bars close at 2 AM, so the slack time is around 2:30.
> 
> Take your break then. No need to go offline. Risk the ping? Or accept it and take the minute or two to get back in the car. If PAX comments, either tell the truth, or lie and tell him you still had another PAX in route.


Always keep your clean hand ready.
I never turn off my pinger. I never ignore the opportunity in between rides. When I did, inevitably there was a Long 45+ ride ping. I learned my lesson too many times.???



Wolfgang Faust said:


> C'mon, man.
> Stop somewhere.
> Pee.
> Continue.
> ...


So true!!! Relax, how many times drivers wait while the rider takes one last restroom visit before coming out to the car?


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Yep!


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> View attachment 372105
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to get pee off the mind once you mention it.


I pulled off the side of the road on I-80 to SF at 3:00am so my passenger could use the bushes.
We were 10 minutes from his house, I was laughing so hard, he was too. We were afraid he was gonna lose it.?‍♂?‍♂?‍♂?‍♂


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

Uarefree said:


> Always keep your clean hand ready.
> I never turn off my pinger.


Clean hand? Your Pinger? You dirty old man!!!!

Of course, the question is not turning off your pinger, but turning it on!!???


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Uarefree said:


> I pulled off the side of the road on I-80 to SF at 3:00am so my passenger could use the bushes.
> We were 10 minutes from his house, I was laughing so hard, he was too. We were afraid he was gonna lose it.?‍♂?‍♂?‍♂?‍♂


The only thing I'm thinking is ... dick hands ?‍♀


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Well if it's just pee can't you step into a restroom real quick? Maybe about the cycle time for a red light?
> 
> Although... I had a bathroom emergency one time after accepting. Parked in a no-parking zone and ran into Rite-aid. Came out to find a meter maid had just ruined my day. I chased her down the street and begged for forgiveness. Believe it or not she converted the ticket to a warning.
> 
> My pax is bent out of shape a bit and asks me why my car hadn't been moving for so long. I told him the truth. He tipped me a fiver after the ride.


If it's just to pee... Hop out at restroom.. take phone, if ride pings ...take it... If they can't wait 2minutes while I piss they can cancel the ride... Otherwise I'll be there once I drain the vein. Problem solved so easily when you just don't give AF.

IF Uber can't add a simple pause for the cause I know I sure can....

So next time you order a ride and it seems like he ain't moved from that intersection in a minute or 2... Slow ya roll he/she's taking a piss....


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

OldUncleDave said:


> Clean hand? Your Pinger? You dirty old man!!!!
> 
> Of course, the question is not turning off your pinger, but turning it on!!???


I'm a dirty old woman. With a pinger finger! Just sayin!!!??☝?



Dekero said:


> If it's just to pee... Hop out at restroom.. take phone, if ride pings ...take it... If they can't wait 2minutes while I piss they can cancel the ride... Otherwise I'll be there once I drain the vein. Problem solved so easily when you just don't give AF.
> 
> IF Uber can't add a simple pause for the cause I know I sure can....
> 
> So next time you order a ride and it seems like he ain't moved from that intersection in a minute or 2... Slow ya roll he/she's taking a piss....


Love these stories, Stupid Uber stories. We've been talking about peeing for 3 days now. Goofy Uber Drivers!!!????


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

At 3 AM I am looking for a dark parking lot, alley or some place to hop out and do my business!


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> splash everywhere


Go on...

Haha


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Go on...
> 
> Haha


Wait you forgot to attach the rest if the sentence silly. Psssh ?


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> At 3 AM I am looking for a dark parking lot, alley or some place to hop out and do my business!


Too bad they don't sell inflatable rideshare bushes????????


----------



## i_k (Jul 30, 2016)

TCar said:


> I am amazed how much more comfortable I am now pulling up next to some bushes and whizzing on a tree. Hop back in car and continue. I am an animal now!


I've marked more territory than my neighbour's Golden Retriever; one of the perks of being a guy.. ?


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

The best place to pee is in the Uber waiting lot at all major airports


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

What's wrong with peeing in a bottle....i know a guy spending like 10000 dollars to put a urinal in his home office...and told him he could get a 2 liter soda bottle for .89 cent... he said "he wouldn't dare pee in a bottle"


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

i_k said:


> I've marked more territory than my neighbour's Golden Retriever; one of the perks of being a guy.. ?
> 
> View attachment 372345


HAHAHAHA????



Bobbyk5487 said:


> What's wrong with peeing in a bottle....i know a guy spending like 10000 dollars to put a urinal in his home office...and told him he could get a 2 liter soda bottle for .89 cent... he said "he wouldn't dare pee in a bottle"


Why not, people send Messages in a Bottle?
" Police " Do do do Da da da . . . .?


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

I would LOVE to see a porta potty right outside goober headquarters and all contents piped into the CEO's office so when you flushed it would dump on top of his head! Kind of like one of those things you see at a bank drive through. Role reversal. This time we would get to shit on him.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

My eyes are open. If I see a yellow puddle... note to self dont assume it's a dog ?


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

RCCola said:


> I refuse to pee into a bottle. But with new "consecutive trip bonus" we can't go "offline" without breaking the string. UBER needs a stay online with a 5 minute pause feature. (also useful for car cleaning/checking for left item stops)


Ya go to a store and skip the consecutive drive stuff. It's only one ride . Ya just start back up. Don't make it a big deal



Fat Man said:


> I would LOVE to see a porta potty right outside goober headquarters and all contents piped into the CEO's office so when you flushed it would dump on top of his head! Kind of like one of those things you see at a bank drive through. Role reversal. This time we would get to shit on him.


If you're this hostile about people maybe get an education and a different job


----------



## Supersponge (Sep 9, 2017)

RCCola said:


> I refuse to pee into a bottle. But with new "consecutive trip bonus" we can't go "offline" without breaking the string. UBER needs a stay online with a 5 minute pause feature. (also useful for car cleaning/checking for left item stops)


Accept the trip..pull over..handle ur buisness..only takes a minute..im a night driver so its a lil eiaser finding a quick spot


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Seamus said:


> Bathroom rankings
> Worse: Gas stations- dirty, filthy, smelly, bacteria laden and never cleaned!


You don't live in Texas&#8230;.Buc-ee's restrooms are famous for always being immaculate.


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> I would LOVE to see a porta potty right outside goober headquarters and all contents piped into the CEO's office so when you flushed it would dump on top of his head! Kind of like one of those things you see at a bank drive through. Role reversal. This time we would get to shit on him.


Shittin with the Big Wigs.
Pardon my language
?????


----------



## MichaelMax (Jan 5, 2017)

This would be great idea to call the nice Asian and Indian girls at Uber support and ask if you can have a time out for a Pee break?
They would definitly be very sympathetic and understand your frustration and they would probably suggest Peeing before starting you CR quest


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

MichaelMax said:


> This would be great idea to call the nice Asian and Indian girls at Uber support and ask if you can have a time out for a Pee break?
> They would definitly be very sympathetic and understand your frustration and they would probably suggest Peeing before starting you CR quest


??They would say first of all, We are very sorry for your inconvenience and could you please hold on the line, and your bladder while we try to resolve your issue.??


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

This post came to mind ....after a blockbuster 3 hours tearing up the Surge to the tune of $210 bux in 3 hours... Yeah this post.. as I was speeding down the highway squeezing the boys praying I didn't piss on myself before I made it to a safe pee spot... Now... I'm not gonna say I didn't let my friend spray every damn where once I shuffled into the stall and set old boy free..... $65+ an hour.... A little prostate abuse is acceptable LOL???


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

Dekero said:


> This post came to mind ....after a blockbuster 3 hours tearing up the Surge to the tune of $210 bux in 3 hours... Yeah this post.. as I was speeding down the highway squeezing the boys praying I didn't piss on myself before I made it to a safe pee spot... Now... I'm not gonna say I didn't let my friend spray every damn where once I shuffled into the stall and set old boy free..... $65+ an hour.... A little prostate abuse is acceptable LOL???


WELL SIR,
That was explicitly narrated. ????


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Im


Uarefree said:


> WELL SIR,
> That was explicitly narrated. ????


 I'm Working on my narrating skillz... Thanks for noticing LOL


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Im
> 
> I'm Working on my narrating skillz... Thanks for noticing LOL


Lol,
You're doin just fine!?


----------



## 4000 rides (Feb 9, 2019)

Illini said:


> This....
> 
> I take my phone into the McDonald's when I do my business.
> I'm away from my car for like 2 minutes.
> ...


I try to wait 2 minutes anyway, because I'm sick of starting toward the passenger right away, then getting cancelled with no compensation within two minutes.


----------



## Sapper21T (Jan 31, 2019)

For Uber, I change my preferences to only UberEats. When I get there, the food is not ready anyways, do my thing, and food is still not ready.
For Lyft, suck it up!


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

4000 rides said:


> I try to wait 2 minutes anyway, because I'm sick of starting toward the passenger right away, then getting cancelled with no compensation within two minutes.


Yup,
Like going to closed restaurants with Ubereats.
I'll call sometimes, they don't answer so I end up driving there anyway. Sometimes they're open, sometimes not. 
I wish they would turn off their Ubereats tablet so the order goes to another location.?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

RCCola said:


> I refuse to pee into a bottle. But with new "consecutive trip bonus" we can't go "offline" without breaking the string. UBER needs a stay online with a 5 minute pause feature. (also useful for car cleaning/checking for left item stops)


There's no rule against stopping at a convenience store en route to a pick-up.

If the pax asks you upon arrival, tell them your "Low Fuel" light was on. What are they doing to do? Call you on the lie?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Supersponge said:


> Accept the trip..pull over..handle ur buisness..only takes a minute..im a night driver so its a lil eiaser finding a quick spot


I did that one time and got a call from the pax. She was talking to her friend when I answered the phone and I could hear her saying, "He hasn't moved for a long time. He might've gotten in an accident or something. --- Oh Hi! We were just wondering if you're still coming to pick us up?"


----------



## LuxCarSpy (Jan 25, 2019)

UBER seeks to meet the growing demands of drivers. Touted as possibly the number 2 benefit behind the ASU degree, Uber has developed a new service for drivers. It will only cost $3 per visit and run by premium support. You still have to call and wait 15 to 20 minutes to get them on the phone but here it is.


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> I did that one time and got a call from the pax. She was talking to her friend when I answered the phone and I could hear her saying, "He hasn't moved for a long time. He might've gotten in an accident or something. --- Oh Hi! We were just wondering if you're still coming to pick us up?"


I called them to say the Uber Navigation stopped, I'm typing in the address on my Garmin gps.
The wife was yelling in the background, " Why can't she f**kin get here. Her poor husband didn't know what to say.
They were rather calm when they got in the car.
They can say Jump! I will never say, How High!
I'm only a driver, that makes them only a rider, and it's only Uber!!!??


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

RCCola said:


> I refuse to pee into a bottle. But with new "consecutive trip bonus" we can't go "offline" without breaking the string. UBER needs a stay online with a 5 minute pause feature. (also useful for car cleaning/checking for left item stops)


When nature calls, use the bathroom. Leave the app on, take the trip request.... If you only have to do #1, it should not take long.... 45 seconds max. It is called multi tasking. ????



Uarefree said:


> I called them to say the Uber Navigation stopped, I'm typing in the address on my Garmin gps.
> The wife was yelling in the background, " Why can't she f**kin get here. Her poor husband didn't know what to say.
> They were rather calm when they got in the car.
> They can say Jump! I will never say, How High!
> I'm only a driver, that makes them only a rider, and it's only Uber!!!??


Technology has massive fails, all the time. I ordered a trip one time and the car disappeared from the screen on the rider app, but still provided an estimate on arrival. I was not going to call the driver on that. A little understanding goes a far way.



rkozy said:


> There's no rule against stopping at a convenience store en route to a pick-up.
> 
> If the pax asks you upon arrival, tell them your "Low Fuel" light was on. What are they doing to do? Call you on the lie?


Done that when I drove. Sometimes the fuel was not there for those 45+ minute long trips. I let the rider know this.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

RCCola said:


> I refuse to pee into a bottle. But with new "consecutive trip bonus" we can't go "offline" without breaking the string. UBER needs a stay online with a 5 minute pause feature. (also useful for car cleaning/checking for left item stops)


Heck you can take a quick break go to the the passenger's house and still be waiting on them


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Am I lowkey jealous that if I attempt to pee in a bottle it will splash everywhere? Quiet possibly. However still disgusting.


You just need this
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07GZZSXXH/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## GT13 (May 31, 2019)

The solution to every roadblock Uber puts in our way is to screw the pax. Need to pee but can't go offline? The pax can wait. Getting a ping that isn't profitable, but need your AR up to get direction benefits? Accept, then cancel. Out of Destinations? Go offline to drive back to your area. I no longer worry about the pax. It's Uber screwing them, not me.


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

Steven Ambrose said:


> When nature calls, use the bathroom. Leave the app on, take the trip request.... If you only have to do #1, it should not take long.... 45 seconds max. It is called multi tasking.  ????
> 
> 
> Technology has massive fails, all the time. I ordered a trip one time and the car disappeared from the screen on the rider app, but still provided an estimate on arrival. I was not going to call the driver on that. A little understanding goes a far way.
> ...


Been there, panic slowly setting in.??


----------



## Wex (Feb 18, 2019)

I just accept next ride and go pee. They'll either cancel or just wait. Have stopped to pee multiple times with pax in car too


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

i_k said:


> I've marked more territory than my neighbour's Golden Retriever; one of the perks of being a guy.. ?
> 
> View attachment 372345


This is on line with my mantra:

When you drive at night the world is your urinal


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Turn on ue only, your next ping at restaurant take a pee break that way you don't lose the streak. The pause feature it's a good idea but it ain't happening.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

RCCola said:


> I refuse to pee into a bottle. But with new "consecutive trip bonus" we can't go "offline" without breaking the string. UBER needs a stay online with a 5 minute pause feature. (also useful for car cleaning/checking for left item stops)


Ok well good luck with that then....



RCCola said:


> OK.... thanks everyone for the "sometime" off color flow in this thread, (HA HA) "BUTT" the more important issue is really allowing us to have a way to take a "Pause or Break" while not loosing or bonus opportunities. I generally work 6-8 hour per night, and going offline just for a drive thru Starbucks/Burger or other necessary pit stop seems punitive.
> 
> I'm new to this forum and after reading some of these replies, I have to assume UBER doesn't read or pay attention to what drivers complain about or suggest on this site.


Uber doesnt read this have anything to do with this or gaf what any drivers think


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

7 pages on pee breaks. 😀

Wait for the next ping to come in, then go to the restroom, or put your phone in your pocket and use the restroom. 

Just don’t answer it, while you’re in there. I hear women doing that, while they’re on the toilet, and it grosses me out.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

rideshareapphero said:


> Turn on ue only, your next ping at restaurant take a pee break that way you don't lose the streak. The pause feature it's a good idea but it ain't happening.


That's so smart and simple. I can't believe no one thought of that in 7 pages. Top suggestion has been pee in a bottle, splatter &#128166; in car &#128664;.

I might have to learn how to use UE for this reason &#128514;


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> That's so smart and simple. I can't believe no one thought of that in 7 pages. Top suggestion has been pee in a bottle, splatter &#128166; in car &#128664;.
> 
> I might have to learn how to use UE for this reason &#128514;


Lol &#128518;


----------



## GT13 (May 31, 2019)

I just stop when I need to. If the pax asks what took so long I tell them sorry, I had to use the restroom and Uber penalizes me financially if I go offline. Uber's policy is the pax has to wait. They always get mad a Uber, not me.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Why do so many make this so complicated?
There are libraries, fast food restaurants, convenience stores, back alleys, rural roads.
I can stop at the outskirts of a busy parking lot, open both doors on the drivers side, pretend I'm looking at my phone....and no one can see what I'm actually doing.

I'll go my whole life without peeing in a bottle.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I don't pee in cups, and I sure as hell don't pee in bottles. If I gotta go, I go. passenger can wait.


----------

